# Age ?



## TBone (May 8, 2012)

How old was your V when he/she wanted to relax a little bit more? Ours just turned 2, she walks a few miles with me every day and goes to day-care during the week for 7-9 hours. I'm seeing her sleeping more at day care than in the past. Has she left the endless energy stage at 2 year of age? Is this possible?


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Ours turned 2 a few weeks back and I'm still waiting for the calming to happen. I'm going to go out on a limb and say it may never happen- he seems to be VERY slow to mature...but I love that he's my bouncy, rambunctious clown! I hope it never changes


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Can't answer that one truthfully.......our puppy is just that still at 9 months old. She can be laid back or incredibly crazy.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Still waiting.

Bailey is 5 1/2 and Chloe is 6 1/2. did a hike yesterday and a hiker came by as the two charged up a steep slope. He was amazed when I told them their age.

Actually around 3 years old the edge came off finally.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Otto isn't calm, but as RBD just put it, the edge is off. He has endless energy but knows when he can turn it on (for the most part). If its just my bf and I at the house, he is a lazy lump!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Dozer had a change at around 2 years old as people said he would. Penny will be 2 next month and I'm not seeing it yet.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Wilson's 18 months and he has settled down a lot in the past 6 months. Part of it is that we are letting him sleep with us in bed - I think the bonding makes him a little less anxious by day. Everyone I talk to says 2, the edge comes off. I'm pretty sure though that no matter how old, a vizsla will be ready for action at any time!


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

I was reading this thread and thinking about Lyra (18 months) and the truth dawned...the edge never goes off, it just takes humans two years to adjust to it


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles is two an just as energetic as ever, but he seems to understand more when to be crazy and when it's time to be nice and mellow. With proper exercise, he is a good boy in the house and is content to cuddle or chew a bone. 

Chase is 10 months and always busy. Sometimes after wrestle/ play/ chew time Miles has had enough with the puppy crazies and growls at Chase, and Chase will look sad and rejected and pout in his bed quietly.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I think like Chase, Fergy is required to retard his craziness sometimes by the chastising from an older dog. He also tends to maintain a similar schedule as Pearl who is 7 yrs. If she is sleeping (which she does a good deal of the day) he tends to be happy laying around chewing a bone, following me around, or playing out in the yard. When Pearl is up and around, they are usually wrestling or chasing about. They both get walked together in the AM. and I often take Fergy out in the afternoon on his own, because Pearl just doesn't have the stamina to go for great distance, especially as hot as it has been these past several months.
Fergy can be an absolute terror when he needs to get out and run.
It was the same scenario with Greta who was 10 yrs when Foxy came along. The really Great thing is... the puppy learns calm, while the older dog gets energized. At my age, I just can't imagine raising a V puppy with out a mentoring/nanny dog.


----------

